# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Ո՞ր ծննդատունը ընտրել, որտեղ  անվճար ծննդօգնությունը իսկապես գործում է

## Նաիրա-Naira

Բարև Ձեզ,Երևանի ծննդատների բազմազանո՚թյան մեջ դժվարանում եմ որևէ ծննդատուն ընտրել, որտեղ  անվճար ծննդօգնությունը(ծախսերը պետությունն է հոգում) իսկապես գործում է , և դրա հետ մեկտեղ կլինեն հոգատար: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր խորհուրդների համար:

----------


## Vaio

Օրինակ` "Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ" (Մասիվի ծննդատուն) : 

(Այնտեղ չեմ աշխատում, գինեկոլոգ չեմ, բայց *լավատեղյակ եմ* այնտեղի անվճար ծննդօգնության մասին) : 

Չեմ ուզում ասել որտեղ *Չ*դիմել, որպեսզի սև փիար չանեմ:

----------

keyboard (23.07.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բարև Ձեզ,Երևանի ծննդատների բազմազանո՚թյան մեջ դժվարանում եմ որևէ ծննդատուն ընտրել, որտեղ  անվճար ծննդօգնությունը(ծախսերը պետությունն է հոգում) իսկապես գործում է , և դրա հետ մեկտեղ կլինեն հոգատար: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր խորհուրդների համար:


Մեկուկես ամիս առաջ կեսարյան ծննդալուծման տարբերակով բալիկ եմ ունեցել հենց «Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ» ծննդատանը։ Բժիշկը, ում հետ նախօրոք պայմանավորված էի, Հայաստանում չէր, ուստի գնացի պատահական գինեկոլոգ-վիրաբույժի մոտ։ Ծննդատանը որևէ ծանոթ չեմ ունցել։ Սպասարկումից շատ գոհ եմ, ոչ մի կոպեկ գումար չեն ուզել։ Մինչ բալիկիս ծնվելը մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ մեկ շաբաթ էլ պառկել եմ վերոնշյալ ծննդատան պաթոլոգիայում՝ կրկին անգամ առանց որևէ գումար վճարելու ու սպասարկումից անչափ գոհ։

----------

keyboard (23.07.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ, իմ բալիկն էլ ա ըտեղ ծվնել, շատ գոհ եմ/ենք:
Հանգիստ խղճով գնացեք:
Առողջություն ձեզ ու ձեր ապագա բալիկին:

----------

